# Rims And Tires



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

What is the best tire you could put on a gto. Looking to go with after market rims as well. Anyone have any ideas? Sizes please.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Tires and rims are a personal choice and should be determined on how you drive the GTO. I like to have more rubber on the asphalt so I perfer to keep the rim size at 17. People roll out their fenders to accomadate larger and wider tires though.


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

Be sure to check RMGTO Image Gallery :: LS1GTO.com/RMGTO.com GTO Wheels Repository for ideas


----------



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

Yep, thats what discount tire told me, they said i would have to stay with a 17 inch rim to avoid rub or roll the fender. But bell tire all ready has me set up with 18 rims and drag radials. I want the most traction i can get without loosing handling. I just what to know what are the sizes you guys are running. Discount said i should stay with the stock size, but i would like to go wider.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

RipTheSix said:


> Yep, thats what discount tire told me, they said i would have to stay with a 17 inch rim to avoid rub or roll the fender. But bell tire all ready has me set up with 18 rims and drag radials. I want the most traction i can get without loosing handling. I just what to know what are the sizes you guys are running. Discount said i should stay with the stock size, but i would like to go wider.


The rub is not based on the diameter of the tire. The offset of the wheel will determine rub or no rub. Trust me. I had 19" x 8.5" rims (Mille Miglia) with a 40mm offset on the front with absolutely no rub at all.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

6QTS11OZ said:


> The rub is not based on the diameter of the tire. The offset of the wheel will determine rub or no rub. Trust me. I had 19" x 8.5" rims (Mille Miglia) with a 40mm offset on the front with absolutely no rub at all.


I've been looking at some wheels with offsets 35 front and 42 rear,would there be any rubbing issues to contend with?Thanks!


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

ROBSGTO said:


> I've been looking at some wheels with offsets 35 front and 42 rear,would there be any rubbing issues to contend with?Thanks!


What tires? It's hard to do more than 245's up front. You can make most 275's in back work, but you may have to roll or cut the fenders. I rolled....

I'm running 18x8 ROH Drift R in front and 18x10 in the back. Don't know the offsets, just that it works.


----------



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

Without modding anything what the biggest tire width i can go in the rear.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Exactly 6QTS11OZ i also had 19 x 8.5 and soon well again there is no rub.


----------



## silvergoat2k6 (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm running 245/40/18's in front on 8" wide TSW Mondellos (40 offset), and 265/35/18 on 9" wides on the rear. I got slight rub on hard acceleration from a standing start and when hitting large bumps...so I had a set of Pedders 5/16" raise/drag springs installed, and now I have no more rubbing.

Bottom line...if you want to run wide tires on the back you will need to either do something with your fenders or install some Pedders springs...or both.


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

silvergoat2k6 said:


> I'm running 245/40/18's in front on 8" wide TSW Mondellos (40 offset), and 265/35/18 on 9" wides on the rear. I got slight rub on hard acceleration from a standing start and when hitting large bumps...so I had a set of Pedders 5/16" raise/drag springs installed, and now I have no more rubbing.
> 
> Bottom line...if you want to run wide tires on the back you will need to either do something with your fenders or install some Pedders springs...or both.


40 offset in the rear isn't enough. From other posts I've read, somewhere between 48 and 52 is about right.


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

RipTheSix said:


> Without modding anything what the biggest tire width i can go in the rear.


What wheel or better, what offset? Someone already showed that they couldn't run a 265 with a 40 or 41 offset. 

First one size 275 width tire may only be as wide as a 265 for another brand. Some narrow, some run wide.

Generally, most people running 275's have rolled or cut the fender. The ones that don't have to are the exception, not the norm. They have perfect offsets, perfectly aligned rear cradle, or an undersized 275 with some luck.


----------



## silvergoat2k6 (Jul 4, 2006)

fattirewilly said:


> 40 offset in the rear isn't enough. From other posts I've read, somewhere between 48 and 52 is about right.


The 40 offset is only the front...the 9" rear rim comes with a 45 offset.


----------



## jnj03 (Feb 23, 2008)

bought Ruff 278's and they look great. But I'm slightly rubbing on the outer wall of my tires (tire shredding) size 18x9.5 with +45 offset on rear with bridgestone potenza 255/35/18. I'm getting the fenders rolled tomorrow. I think that they'll fit perfect after rolling. Let you all know if their still rubbing after I test.


----------

